# stopping accuweather



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

When I look at running apps it seems accuweather is always running. I have turned notifications off. How to I turn the app off other than by using 'force stop'?


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

n4uau said:


> When I look at running apps it seems accuweather is always running. I have turned notifications off. How to I turn the app off other than by using 'force stop'?


Good question Sam the Ham, too bad no one seems to know the answer!


----------



## Rook (Sep 6, 2011)

I know it gives you a dire warning when asking if you really want to force stop, but I've force stopped apps numerous times and it doesn't seem to cause any trouble.

Other than force stopping, though, I think your only option is removing the app. (Maybe there are other weather apps that don't run constantly?)


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Of course it runs constantly, it's checking for temperatures, weather warnings, etc. which are updated periodically - kind of like Facebook.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's the nature of the app, so that you can get an instant update of the weather. The only way would be to remove it, as far as I can tell.

Betsy


----------



## Rook (Sep 6, 2011)

HappyGuy said:


> Of course it runs constantly, it's checking for temperatures, weather warnings, etc. which are updated periodically - kind of like Facebook.


The only problem might be if it runs down your battery by constantly running in the background. Do you find you lose a lot of battery power even when not in use?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't notice much impact on battery...accoridng to BadAss monitor (there's a free version and an inexpensive Fire specific version), of the 10.6% of my battery that has has consumed since the last charge, 4.3% is used by the Kernal, 2.1% by the system and .4% by AccuWeather.  That's compared with .3% by BadAss Monitor itself, .2% by SkitMail, .1% by Enhanced Email, .1% by Tapatalk, etc.....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't notice any real impact on the battery either.  Seems to me that it doesn't really do anything if the device isn't fully awake.  When it does come awake and connects, it gets the latest details of the weather.  I kinda like it.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's the nature of the app, so that you can get an instant update of the weather.
> Betsy


guess that's the instant gratification we all need these days.  I can hold off for it to load to get the weather. Glad it seems not to take much battery power. Wonder about competing for Cpu time.

I have also forced shut down, usually with no issues but once had to uninstall and reinstall as a module went missing.


----------

